# Man Boobs - Please Help



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi guys.

Basically, just wondering if you guys know how to get rid of man boobs. I know from doing a quick search on Google and YouTube, that its something to do with high estregen levels and aromatase synthesis? I'm currently cutting and I can notice fat coming off my arms, shoulders, and stomach, but none of my chest, which is why I think I may have the "man boob" thing going on.. not massively, just a little.. probably slightly bigger than the kid in this video (the guy with the question) -






I know there's ways of dieting and avoiding grains and other specific stuff, but is there any supplement you can take (maybe the steroid guys would know please?) to combat these hormones? I'm doing so well on my slow cut for summer, and don't want to get the body I want and it be spoiled by little man boobs ****ing things up. 

Cheers for reading


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Lose weight then aim to fill out them bad boys with muscle, that's what I'm aiming to do


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

havering said:


> Lose weight then aim to fill out them bad boys with muscle, that's what I'm aiming to do


Pretty much this, lose fat and build muscle, they will go eventually


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Also if your going out a compression top underneath a t-shirt/polo/shirt etc will flatten them out


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Basically, just wondering if you guys know how to get rid of man boobs. I know from doing a quick search on Google and YouTube, that its something to do with high estregen levels and aromatase synthesis? I'm currently cutting and I can notice fat coming off my arms, shoulders, and stomach, but none of my chest, which is why I think I may have the "man boob" thing going on.. not massively, just a little.. probably slightly bigger than the kid in this video (the guy with the question) -
> 
> ...


Can you put some pictures up? What is your current weight and body fat level? If you are anything like that kid in the video then obviously dieting is not going to help him, he needs to gain some lean muscle which will fill out the skin making it much tighter as the fat would be more spread out.

Do you have any soreness/tenderness on the nipples and do you have any lumps behind them?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Can you put some pictures up? What is your current weight and body fat level? If you are anything like that kid in the video then obviously dieting is not going to help him, he needs to gain some lean muscle which will fill out the skin making it much tighter as the fat would be more spread out.
> 
> Do you have any soreness/tenderness on the nipples and do you have any lumps behind them?


Thanks for the reply mate. Not sure about body fat %, maybe 20%? I weigh just over 12 stone / 76KG.

I have some lean muscle underneath for sure, I can feel it when I flex and tighten my pecs.

No soreness or tenderness at all, and no "lumps", just hard tissue I presume which is muscle?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

havering said:


> Also if your going out a compression top underneath a t-shirt/polo/shirt etc will flatten them out


Im thinking more at the beach when topless mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Pretty much this, lose fat and build muscle, they will go eventually


I hope so. I guess I have to try the whole cutting thing first, aiming for around 12%. Im guessing that guy in the video is about that % though, maybe even lower, and he still has them, so thats what was concerning me


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would anyone suggest maybe going to the doctors to get estrogen levels checked? im not on a cycle or anything, but ive heard high estrogen can cause this sorta thing?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. Not sure about body fat %, maybe 20%? I weigh just over 12 stone / 76KG.
> 
> I have some lean muscle underneath for sure, I can feel it when I flex and tighten my pecs.
> 
> No soreness or tenderness at all, and no "lumps", just hard tissue I presume which is muscle?


The truth is it`s just fat not gyno just concentrate on fat loss get diet in check and you`ll lose them in no time


----------



## RHolli (Mar 19, 2014)

Anybody got any tried and tested methods of getting rid of 'man boobs'????? Really getting fed up of them now and don't want surgery if I can avoid it


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

RHolli said:


> Anybody got any tried and tested methods of getting rid of 'man boobs'????? Really getting fed up of them now and don't want surgery if I can avoid it


You can't spot burn fat. How low is your body fat and weight? Without knowing that I would stick to cardio and diet to lower body fat or try to fill it out with muscle


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it fat or gland? Gland will be hard and like a ball or even worm like

Gland is a surgery job. And fat is just getting body fat down and enough muscle to give the pec some shape.

Can't pick where you lose fat from tho bud


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Gyno is not as common as people think especially on Natty BB. Most likely excess body fat and tbh around the rear lower back near kidneys and chest fat are the last to go when trying to lower Body fat.

As said on here mate fill them bad boys out. Make sure you hit your pecs from all angles in including incline, decline and flat benches using either or a combo of barbell and dumbbells. Also your some cables cross overs and flyes/pec deck to help with the pectoral/deltoid tie in area.


----------



## gobstopper (Feb 4, 2014)

If you have a underlying oestrogen problem and have a gland and related tissues that surround it then surgery is your best bet, I had it done myself , best thing I ever done , gyno can be a seriously depressing thing to have , go private though in my opinion I've seen some well bad nhs gyno jobs , only.benefit of nhs is its free if you say it's causing depression


----------

